
Schroedinger, What is life [pdf] - godmodus
http://web.mit.edu/philosophy/religionandscience/mindandmatter.pdf
======
pella
context:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/What_Is_Life%3F](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/What_Is_Life%3F)

~~~
mangodrunk
Also, it was mentioned in this:
[https://www.quantamagazine.org/20140122-a-new-physics-
theory...](https://www.quantamagazine.org/20140122-a-new-physics-theory-of-
life/)

And the Hacker News thread of it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13103215](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13103215)
[A New Physics Theory of Life (2014)]

